# Roof air con - run it regularly?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The car has aircon fitted and the manual states to run the aircon every month for about 15 minutes. 

Does the same "rule" apply to roof mounted motorhome air con?

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Russell,

Yes 

Search MHF for aircon with author peejay and you'll see a thread about it.

The trouble is, many have a compressor that doesn't kick in below 18deg C :-(

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The car has aircon fitted and the manual states to run the aircon every month for about 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

Its always a good idea to run anything electrical or mechanical every so often, stops them seizing up and forgetting what they are there for.

If a MH is unused, just like boats, things decide not to work!

Regards


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In aircon's case the reason is the refrigerant is also a lubricant for the seals. So if you don't run it periodically the seals leak, you lose pressurised refrigerant, and before too long your aircon doesn't :-(

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hi

Daft question - do I need to run the aircon in cooling mode, or would heating mode do?

Russell


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Both! Keeps dust off the heater strip whn blowing warm, also as DAB mentioned about the seals when using cold


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> In aircon's case the reason is the refrigerant is also a lubricant for the seals. So if you don't run it periodically the seals leak, you lose pressurised refrigerant, and before too long your aircon doesn't :-(
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave I believe roof aircons are sealed units, the compressor is inside the refrigerant tank so unless the tank or pipework get a hole you cannot lose refrigerant. Same idea as domestic compressor fridges.

Still a good idea to run it as you say. 

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Olley. I shall quiz Dometic again. The trouble is nowadays one never knows whether the person on the end of the line knows what they are talking about or spinning you a yarn!

Dave


----------



## 109613 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Amp useage*

I ordered a roof air con for next season, whats the average amp draw for a typical unit? as most camping places limit hookups to 6 amps.

(Have no desire to kill my batts. in 5 min....lol)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would say a hefty proportion would cope with 6A and a hefty proportion wouldn't.

All of which is academic for you. What have you ordered and what is its consumption?

Dave


----------



## 109613 (Jan 31, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> I would say a hefty proportion would cope with 6A and a hefty proportion wouldn't.
> 
> All of which is academic for you. What have you ordered and what is its consumption?
> 
> Dave


Its a Waeco 1000, ( I assume the 1000 is the wattage)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I doubt it. Aircon is a marketing dream by claiming cooling "power" well in excess of consumption. If yours is a Dometic CA 1000, then you only need a 3A site supply:
http://www.waeco.com/en/396_2378.php?PHPSESSID=671489bf6284374251ac5887b40d2760

Dave


----------



## 109613 (Jan 31, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> I doubt it. Aircon is a marketing dream by claiming cooling "power" well in excess of consumption. If yours is a Dometic CA 1000, then you only need a 3A site supply:
> http://www.waeco.com/en/396_2378.php?PHPSESSID=671489bf6284374251ac5887b40d2760
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the link. ( yeah, I wouldn't expect a 1000 watt effect..LOL)


----------

